# Shells for shell dwellers ..



## Twiggles (Jun 6, 2010)

I'm working on a tang tank and I need like 40 or so shells to make up my shell bed. I'm aware that you can order them online but I want to know if I can buy them in the gta. So does anybody know where I can buy good shells for shell dwellers, preferably in bulk? Or if anyone has some they're willing to sell that would be great too, thanks guys.


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

I got my shells from the Dollar store you can get a palm size bag, The sells are not huge but do the job for most shellies. Which ones are you thinking of getting?


----------



## Twiggles (Jun 6, 2010)

Well I was looking at this site; http://cichlidbreeding.com/products.php?cat=10 and I like most of the ones on first page like the whale eye and turbo shells. Smaller round shells are what I'm after really .. 
The dollar store sounds like an option. Roughly how many were in the bag and for how much? I know pet stores sometimes carry shell like in a little bucket or something but I don't want to pay like 3 dollars a shell when I want this many


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

you get about 15- 30 shells for a buck. they are all different kinds no designer shells but the fish don't seem to mind and most will bury all but a few in the sand.


----------



## Twiggles (Jun 6, 2010)

for a buck that's not bad at all. If I were to do that I'd probably buy a few bags and pick the ones I liked. I wanna _try_ not to add anything that is too marine like if you get me. More suggestions are still welcome


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

Dollarama does often have some good ones...I got these all for 1.25 there for my some-day shellie tank...some of them are a little cracked, but most are fine...


----------



## Twiggles (Jun 6, 2010)

Those are pretty decent, looks like I'll have to check some of the dollar stores in my area


----------



## Joeee (Apr 3, 2010)

Serious question;

On one specific episode of the Simpsons, Homer threw a can of beer (or soda) onto the beach and a hermit crab switched it's shell and used the can.

Is a substitution similar to this possible with shell dwellers? Or do shells stimulate natural behaviour in Lake Tang. fish such as the ones being discussed?


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

I use the same ones from the dollar store.Heres a pic.


----------



## juanitow (Jun 21, 2008)

If you don't mind the eyesore, some breeders use elbow PVC with a removable cap. That way you can shake out fry without too much of a fuss.


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

Joeee said:


> Serious question;
> 
> On one specific episode of the Simpsons, Homer threw a can of beer (or soda) onto the beach and a hermit crab switched it's shell and used the can.
> 
> Is a substitution similar to this possible with shell dwellers? Or do shells stimulate natural behaviour in Lake Tang. fish such as the ones being discussed?


Reminds me of Hawthorne from _Sherman's Lagoon._..


----------



## Twiggles (Jun 6, 2010)

Joeee said:


> Serious question;
> 
> On one specific episode of the Simpsons, Homer threw a can of beer (or soda) onto the beach and a hermit crab switched it's shell and used the can.
> 
> Is a substitution similar to this possible with shell dwellers? Or do shells stimulate natural behaviour in Lake Tang. fish such as the ones being discussed?


lol I love that episode! and to try and answer your question about the shells stimulating natural behaviour .. I would believe so .. lol. I mean they can't be too picky, but if they know anything it would have to be shells right?, they're shell dwellers.They probably just want to feel safe. I'm still aiming for a nice shell bed tho 



juanitow said:


> If you don't mind the eyesore, some breeders use elbow PVC with a removable cap. That way you can shake out fry without too much of a fuss.


I was actually thinking about doing that, for when (or if) I have an abundance of shellie fry. Like could you just lay plop a couple elbows in, and herd the fry into them by like moving around some of the shells? I'm still not too sure about that one.

I'm gonna be starting up a new thread soon with some pics. It's pretty barren right now and I still need some stuff but it's coming along


----------

